# Desinstaller Vmware Fusion



## Sammos (14 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir comment faire pour supprimer proprement donc le logiciel d'une part, mais aussi par la meme la fameuse partition et donc tout les fichiers de xp aussi. 

merci


----------



## DeepDark (14 Septembre 2008)

VMW Fusion : un désinstalleur est inclus. Il est très conseillé de s'en servir pour le désinstaller 

Tu as fait une partition bootcamp si j'ai bien compris? Alors relancer l'assistant et supprimer la partition


----------



## Sammos (14 Septembre 2008)

Heu non, j'ai pas fait de partition bootcamp.
C'est lui qui à crée la partition (vmware)

En supprimant donc juste Vmware, ca effacera tout automatiquement ?


----------



## Sammos (15 Septembre 2008)

?? que dois je faire ?


----------



## divoli (15 Septembre 2008)

Sammos a dit:


> ?? que dois je faire ?



Ben tu lis l'aide intégrée:



			
				Aide intégrée de Fusion 1.1.3 a dit:
			
		

> *Pour désinstaller VMware Fusion: *
> 
> 1. Désactivez ou interrompez toutes les machines virtuelles en cours dexécution et quittez VMware Fusion.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sammos (15 Septembre 2008)

Merci de m'avoir répondu.
J'avais bien compris pour cette partie.
Cependant, je me pose des questions concernant la fameuse partion que Vmware à crée. 
Il supprime donc tout aussi ? pas seulement que le logiciel ?


----------



## divoli (15 Septembre 2008)

VMware Fusion ne créé pas de partition.

Il créé un dossier "Machines Virtuelles" qui se trouve dans le dossier "Documents" de ta session. La machine virtuelle de Windows XP que tu as créé avec Fusion doit donc s'y trouver.

Après avoir supprimé VMware Fusion suivant la procédure que je t'ai indiqué précédemment, tu n'auras qu'à simplement vérifier si le dossier "Machines virtuelles" a également été supprimé ou non.


----------



## Sammos (15 Septembre 2008)

ben ecoute. 

merci


----------



## Sammos (15 Septembre 2008)

Merci encore de ton aide.
Pour info, le fichier n'a pas été supprimé.
Donc hop, je l'ai sup 

merci encore


----------

